# SRRV



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm going to post a few questions about the SRRV on the Visa Journey forum. I guess my biggest question is transferring large sums of money to the government and a recognized bank there. And I have contacted a company to set all of this up for me from medical exam upon arrival, flight, hotel in Manila, forms filled out, interview scheduled and me being coached, etc. They should know as well.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What are your questions aside from transferring large sums of money? What do you call large? The SRRV deposit? How much to put into a bank account?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes, and the additional $1400 application fee and enough money to be able to stay in Manila for a minimum of a week and then fly to Davao and stay in a hotel pending approval before I attempt to find a house or condos to lease. I think my bank card will work there and I've signed up for Remitly.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't remember what type of SRRV you are applying for nor whether you have ever been here but if you have your debit and credit cards for most you will be fine, make sure you advise your bank of overseas travel or they may block your card/s.

What company? There are SRRV consultants that charge nothing and will advise you of the process and funds required, steer you in the rights direction/s with no fees. That's part of the US 1400 buck application.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

All monies needed can be done by bank SWIFT money transfers.

See details here:


https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/Guidelines-for-SRRV-Applicants-Outside-of-the-PhilippinesEntry-Exemption-Document-Endorsement.pdf



The large "deposit" goes to Development Bank of Philippines, and
the "fees" goes to Land Bank.
Always ask your bank how much extra to add for intermediary bank transfer fees, and then add some more money because some Philippines banks charge a "deposit fee".

You should have a good helper (paid for by the PRA), like James Biron.

I advise against flying to the Philippines with a wad of cash in your pocket.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes so to DIFFERENT acounts.

You DONT want your money to stay nor any other money than the money to the deposit to go to the deposit acount.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> All monies needed can be done by bank SWIFT money transfers.
> 
> See details here:
> 
> ...


Funny as I seem to remember Howard that you had problems with your bank/s could not transfer funds with a swift code? Questioned how much PHP cash you should bring here.
(remember I suggested to change banks?).
Do come with a wad of money by PH. standards up to PHP 10 K for a taxi, food (watch out for the ever present germs and bacteria if you eat and bathe here) and book/pay for your hotel from your home country until you taste the flavours and get your hands dirty.
Bring more funds but declare no different to any other country.

Seems some people are happy to live in a tissue box, get out there and do it, stop whimpering and procrastinating here to the guys that know the drill.

OMO,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Can't remember what type of SRRV you are applying for nor whether you have ever been here but if you have your debit and credit cards for most you will be fine, make sure you advise your bank of overseas travel or they may block your card/s.
> 
> What company? There are SRRV consultants that charge nothing and will advise you of the process and funds required, steer you in the rights direction/s with no fees. That's part of the US 1400 buck application.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes Mr. G, and I've already prepaid the service because I prefer to pay and let them do the leg work so honestly I should ask for their assistance in the money transfer issue.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The Philippines Retirement Authority pays people to help us get the SRRV.

People like James Biron are paid by PRA.
And their assistance it is free for us.

You might be getting scammed.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

It would be an expensive lesson to learn.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I suggest you contact James Biron.
I think he is the best.

He can get you the Interpol criminal background check.
It used to be free, but now PRA charges $10

You can get all the medical tests where you live, and his doctor will complete the PRA medical certificate for $20

He will verify the SWIFT transfer details before you do it.
Can take 1 month for banks to clear it.
Keep SWIFT bank receipts so he can submit them to PRA.

James can answer your questions.
You need to physically be in Philippines during the entire application process.
He submits the SRRV application, medical certificate, your passport to PRA.
Then it takes 4 to 6 weeks.

And you do not pay James for his work.
PRA pays him.
Only $10 for Interpol check,
And $20 for doctor


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This is James Biron's website





SRRV Special Resident Retiree's Visa - Free Visa Assistance


Our company provides free assistance in applying for SRRV - Special Resident Retiree's Visa. We are a PRA Marketer based in Makati City, Philippines.




www.visaconsultancy.ph




scroll to the bottom of the web page to leave him a message and to see his phone numbers.

Remember the time difference.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Here is the list of people paid by PRA to help retirees get the SRRV






Marketers/Agents – Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I used a different agent. Mary Jane Gonzales. Through her I was able to set up a bank account with Bank Of Commerce by Kalayaan. Didnt want ot use Landbank as it has a dreadful rep.Its a govt bank after all.
Transferred in a test remittance that was visible the next day then transferred the USD 20K. Remember the funds must show as coming from outside the country. 
James Boron said it could be done through an HSBC interbank transfer. It cant as I recall. 
Anyways Mary Jane was brilliant and I was happy to pay her for time. Arranged medical ( 5 minutes ) NBI etc. Did police clearance for myself and didnt take long to get . That was 5 years ago. We all have different experiences with different agents.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

freebiefan said:


> I used a different agent. Mary Jane Gonzales. Through her I was able to set up a bank account with Bank Of Commerce by Kalayaan. Didnt want ot use Landbank as it has a dreadful rep.Its a govt bank after all.
> Transferred in a test remittance that was visible the next day then transferred the USD 20K. Remember the funds must show as coming from outside the country.
> James Boron said it could be done through an HSBC interbank transfer. It cant as I recall.
> Anyways Mary Jane was brilliant and I was happy to pay her for time. Arranged medical ( 5 minutes ) NBI etc. Did police clearance for myself and didnt take long to get . That was 5 years ago. We all have different experiences with different agents.


Pay her for her time separate to the US 1400 buck application fee to the PRA that includes her time?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

No idea.. she charged a fee for which I was happy to pay to resolve the application nonsense in no time at all. Do it oneself and spend days going in circles or pay a profesaaional to cut through the runaround. This was 5 years ago. For some , time is valuable.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Well, I'm going to remain on my current track to the SRRV. Sorry I've been absent, medical appointments have kept me busy. I've got a knee replacement cooking soon and probably a second replacement and concurrent rehab before I officially head on over. I got part one of the shingles vaccine three days ago and will finish that regimen about Thanksgiving here stateside.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

This is for those of you in country, that are there to stay except for occasional forays and be kind please. I intend to stay there for quite some time so is it worth shipping household items ? Not furniture, just electronics, kitchen ware and personal property?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Well, I'm going to remain on my current track to the SRRV. Sorry I've been absent, medical appointments have kept me busy. I've got a knee replacement cooking soon and probably a second replacement and concurrent rehab before I officially head on over. I got part one of the shingles vaccine three days ago and will finish that regimen about Thanksgiving here stateside.


 I dont know how long rehab time you have counted but it can be some longer time than rehab before doctor want to say ok to flying after a biger surgery because of blood clug risk.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Great point Lunkan. I'll ask the surgeon tomorrow when I see him.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> This is for those of you in country, that are there to stay except for occasional forays and be kind please. I intend to stay there for quite some time so is it worth shipping household items ? Not furniture, just electronics, kitchenware and personal property?


I did just that, I sent many kitchen knives all sizes (wood handles rot here) quality silverware, misc kitchen tools, and some heavy steel pots, thick steel bottom for sure, and a few iron pans as well in the Balikbayan box. If you use crockpots there's no worry you can find these for sale but I'm not sure about Mindanao, I have no idea what products they sell, and I don't know any Filipinos that use crockpots.

I'm not so sure about electronic items though because the electrical current is 220 volts and actually I was glad most of my stateside electronic items wore out and were replaced. One thing I miss is the large tabletop living room light shades they are so cheap even at the thrift stores but nothing like that here or if you can find it'll cost you.

Tools could be helpful also, socket sets, tool bags the list could be long.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes my tools were a concern. I know the hardware stores there it can be expensive to buy some things. I was entertaining the thought of a sea cargo shipment.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When we came here, we only had our suitcases with us. We had sent during the weeks before (as I remember) 4 balikbayan boxes to a friend to hold for us. Actually we arrived long before the boxes did, so the friend just texted us to let us know they had arrived. In retrospect, we should have sent more useable items that we had disposed of in the states as the quality differs so much.

Fred


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes that's my fear as well. When you say balikbayan box what size are you referring to ? Cardboard boxes ? Or cargo sea freight container ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Yes that's my fear as well. When you say balikbayan box what size are you referring to ? Cardboard boxes ? Or cargo sea freight container ?


We sent a 20ft container over here 3 years ago and 4 Balakbayan boxes after that.
Depends on what you want to send, there are plenty of posts on this and other sites with regards to shipping containers and boxes.
Only from my experience, think long and hard about what you really need here and what you don't. I have stuff that I have never used in over 3 years and have kicked myself for not sending other things that I sold in Australia thinking that I won't need and have had to purchase again here.

Happy thinking and good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> When you say balikbayan box what size are you referring to ? Cardboard boxes ? Or cargo sea freight container?


 I suppouse each service supplier decide themself box sizes how to make use of space in their coordinated transports to hold the cost down, because them I have seen or NOT close to equal sized as what Wikipedia say 


> The balikbayan boxes come in three standard sizes: Medium: 18 by 16 by 18 inches (46 cm × 41 cm × 46 cm) Large: 18 by 18 by 24 inches (46 cm × 46 cm × 61 cm) Extra large: 24 by 18 by 24 inches (61 cm × 46 cm × 61 cm)


 Them I saw had rather simiilar width as height but around 1.5 times longer, but they were European.,


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes I appreciate ALL of this input. I guess I'll just store certain things here forever. I don't REALLY need these things at my ever advancing age. I keep thinking I'm 25 and I'm way beyond that. Gotta get one knee replacement next month. I know I'm not sending my motorcycles over there. Probably end up selling one of them eventually.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From memory you are going to flick between here and the states? I have many neighbours here that do that, 2 or 3 months here then back home, employ family caretakers to look after the properties while they are not here. I hear you with the 25 thing but life does catch up with us. I hear what you say with your bikes, I had the same thing with a collection of cars that I wanted to keep forever,,,,,, sold them all years ago and guess what? Never missed them to this day and won't travel that path again, each to their own I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I keep thinking I'm 25 and I'm way beyond that.


 It was just a few years ago my close to 90yo mother understood she isnt 18 anymore  she said herself then she had felt her body couldnt do something as she had expected, But she often forget still she is old. 
E g a year ago we talked in phone and she said she didnt understood why she was very tired, A few days later I got to know she had walked up a still long hill, which young people get exhausted of - and then she had continued walking a few kilometers at "flat" so not odd she had got tired 🤣
We tell her to stop climbing at ladders and some relative can e g clean windows and other needing climbing, but she just answer "I couldnt reach otherwice"  
She dont want any assistance. Except covid made her accept sister make shoping in supermarket for her so she could avoid being close to people.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Yes that's my fear as well. When you say balikbayan box what size are you referring to ? Cardboard boxes ? Or cargo sea freight container ?


Referring to the heavy duty cardboard boxes approx one meter squared. They only cost about USD 100 each to ship but do take a while to get here from the states.

Fred 

Sorry I didn't answer sooner, but I usually only check in here each morning.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The Balakbayan boxes I sent from Australia are 560 x 560 x 610mm in height. It's surprising how much stuff you can fit in a box that size. About AU 130 each so roughly US 100.
Never opened nor damage internally, same with the shipping container we sent but probably all went through the x-ray screening.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Does the over $10,000 SRRV deposit in a Philippine bank require additional USA tax forms ?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Howard_Z said:


> Does the over $10,000 SRRV deposit in a Philippine bank require additional USA tax forms ?


Probably since it is a bank account.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Does the over $10,000 SRRV deposit in a Philippine bank require additional USA tax forms ?


Howard when I use Turbo Tax every year it's a question on our taxes and so if you don't have $10,000 in the bank or also own a condo then it's skipped over but I'm sure if you have to answer yes it's another form. The banks require us to fill out tax information also, I just did this last month.


----------

